# Is there a must have snail?



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

Should a planted aquarium have some snails in it? If so, what kind? Thanks


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes, but you will get wildly different opinions on this.

I keep ramshorn, Malayan trumpet, pond, mystery, and assassin snails. Not every species in every tank, but but at least one of them in each tank.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I always liked the Malaysian Trumpet Snail. It will not damage living plants and burrows in the substrate, thus keeping it from getting too compact plus consumes uneaten food. It is also a livebearer so no unsightly eggs.


----------



## Snefru (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 55g planted. Is one enough or should there be more. Any recommendations on where to get one would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bruce_S (Jun 11, 2012)

One won't be enough - MTS aren't very large animals! - and you'll wind up with more. Depending on how much you feed your tank, possibly _lots_ more!

In my 75, I don't see the Maylasian Trumpet Snails very often, but every now and then, I'll catch the gravel moving out of the corner of my eye. Along with the MTS, there are ramshorns, nerites and a couple of chocolate rabbit snails in there.

~Bruce


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

MTS, ramshorn, and pond snails are all common hitchhikers on plants. If you need snails for algae control, nerite snails are your best option. Various online vendors usually have them. The only downside is that they lay white eggs that don't hatch (they need brackish water to breed). But IME the tri-colored (horned) nerites don't really lay many eggs.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

I prefer to keep all my planted tanks snails free because I hate they way they multiply. MTS is banned from my tanks because they always cause newly planted carpet plants to uproot.

I don't mind nerite snails and assassin snails as they don't multiply in freshwater.


----------



## Sake (Apr 20, 2012)

> I don't mind nerite snails and assassin snails as they don't multiply in freshwater.


Assassins most definitely reproduce in fresh water. Either that or my cherry shrimp are living in salt water


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

My mistake. Yes, assassin snails breed in freshwater but at least they don't breed like MTS/ramshorn snails - I wish they could as I hate MTS and ramshorn snails.


----------

